# Iphone als WLAN - Accesspoint



## sailor (5 April 2019)

Hallo,
Frage an iPhone Besitzer:  Ist es möglich, ein IPhone, das via WLAN-Hotspot mit Inet verbunden ist, als Accesspoint/Router für einen Windows 10 Rechner zu verwenden? Der „persönliche Hotspot“ am iPhone funktioniert scheinbar nur mit der Verbindung via LTE.
Es grüßt euch 
Sailor


----------



## Wincctia (6 April 2019)

Hallo Sailpr, 

ich habe ein IPhone 7 und es geht auch mit 3G das entscheidet aber dein Netzbetreiber soweit ich weis. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (8 April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

Verstehe ich dich richtig ? Du möchtest dein IPhone als Repeater verwenden ? Es lohnt sich beim WLAN (Hotspot) ein und du dich dann mit dem Rechner am WLAN des IPhones ? 
Das klappt nach meinen Erfahrungen leider nicht.


----------



## werner_ (8 April 2019)

Mit meinem Samsung geht das auch nicht. 
Ich stecke zur Not das Telefon mit einem USB-C zu LAN Adapter per Kabel an eine Maschine - und geh mit dem PG über Wlan in das vom Telefon erzeugte Wlan und darüber auf die Maschine.
Internet-Netzwerk das Gleiche.


----------

